# Binding screws coming loose



## DToay34 (Oct 30, 2013)

I check my binding screws fairly regularly, but today was only a three hour day for me and my screws were loose by the end! I'm pretty sure, another run or two and my back binding may have popped right off my board. I obviously re-tightened them when I learned they were loose, but I don't understand how they could have came loose so quickly...bad screws? Not tight enough to being with? I don't know what's going on, so I thought I'd throw it out to you guys and see if any of you have had similar issues or solutions to this problem.


----------



## Dmilkman (Jan 31, 2013)

I had this issue after repositioning my bindings back on the board. The next couple of times I went out they started to loosen up. It's not the screws, man up and give it a nice torque brah. 

D


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

2 things:

-metal or plastic disc? If metal, this is pretty normal as you have all these intolerant components heating and cooling, wiggling is guaranteed. If plastic discs, you should be able to crank enuf to overcome the loosening.

-put a drop of clear nail polish in the inserts before you tighten; credit: AngrySnowboarder, the BurtonAvenger.

I have had both kinds of bindings, problems, and solutions.


----------



## DToay34 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. They are plastic so I'll make sure to crank them down pretty good and try the nail polish trick.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

some blue locktite.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Blue thread lock is a little less ghetto.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

man this happend to me today. I put the bindings on my board at home last night 70F. today it was below 10F and the screws became loose.:huh: gonna start bringing my tools.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

2hipp4u said:


> Blue thread lock is ghetto.


fixed4u




.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Hood bitches be all up in polish on a board.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Are these bindings by any chance reflex Cartel's? (...or any kind of Burton reflex binding?)
I had this happen to me with my Med. reflex's when I mounted them on my wide board! (_...actually had a screw rolling around loose under the foot pad when I opened it!!!_) I know the disk insert for them is supposed to "flex" and I thought maybe with the bindings being too small really for a wide board that the extra effort and leverage used to edge that wide board caused them to flex right out of the inserts.

I might be wrong about why that happened, but I also know that I am _totally_ OCD about keeping my binding screws tight, so I know _"I"_ didn't fuck up and forget to tighten them. :dunno:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

It just happens sometimes. Its not a huge deal and almost every lift has screwdrivers nearby.

One time I had to ride one footed because my EST bindings came completely off ;_; I noticed before I lost the screws however but it was super scary.


----------



## thatkidwho (Feb 15, 2014)

Toothpaste, nail polish, blue locktite or teflon tape will work. If your screws have a channel fill it up and let it them dry for a few minutes then install.


----------



## DToay34 (Oct 30, 2013)

I have Rome 390 boss bindings but they are on a wide board so who knows what was going on. I got them screwed down tight right now so we'll see Thursday what happens.


----------

